# Will anything eat BBA



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

Only known fish that do are the "True- Siamese algae eater".
Not to be confused with the Chinese version, or the flying fox, all are similar looking, but can be told apart


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't figure out why I'm getting bba on my leaves.

What are the causes?


----------



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

Fluctuating Co2 levels have been known to bring on an outbreak, or you could have introduced it from a source, maybe new plants?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Japonica shrimp and loaches have been known to eat dead BBA.

Causes = unknown and a high debate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Yah - I have different levels of co2 in my tank. I was using a diffusor, now I"m using a reactor, so the levels have been different.

What do I do with it? Do I really have to cut off all the leaves that have some on it?


----------



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

Having a steady level of Co2 from 30-40ppm will halt its growth, and you can
Spot treat with flourish excel to target the clumps that are still there.

You can also spot treat with H2O2 if thats not available by you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

When people say "spot treat" - do you mean you have to actually uproot, and pull the plant out of the tank and rub this "excel" on the leaves of the plants?


----------



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

No, treat it where it is, easy way to do so is get a plastic syringe, you can get these in most drug stores. 
Fill it with the solution, and just spray in on the targeted area in the tank, Just shut off the filter so there isnt any water movement, then wait a bit for things to settle down, treat it, then wait another 10 minutes or so, and turn your filter back on.

The contact from the excel in a straight dose to the area will kill it off over a few days, it will usually turn red in a few hours, then eventually it turns white when its dead, you can then rub it off, or if you have shrimp, they should eat it, My cherries did.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

ok - so when you put it on the leaves, doesn't it just get blown all around the water?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Turn your filter off.


----------



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

It will eventually get dissolved throughout the tank, but a few seconds with a straight solution targeting the effected area, is enough to kill it off.

Just slowly push the plunger down on the syringe so you can target the area for a few seconds, and put the end of the syringe right up against the target, you want a good contact time with the excel so it will surely kill it.

One thing to note, some plants have negative effects with flourish excel, what are the plants that are effected?

Usually plants with a thicker cell wall are less susceptible to this effect, such as Anubias,and ones that are much thinner can wither and die, such as Anacharis.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Rick4Him, this has been discussed ad-nauseum on this board. If you use the search function, you'll find tons and tons of additional info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

My lfs said something called amekia spliands (thats how it sounded) eats it well. Thoughts on this?


----------



## awbowden (Jan 9, 2007)

I recently had an outbreak. I spot treated with excel and it worked as previously mentioned. I say you try this. Also, see the sticky at the top of the Algae forum.

Andrew


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

rick4him said:


> My lfs said something called amekia spliands (thats how it sounded) eats it well. Thoughts on this?


Check the sticky in the algae forum about treating BBA with Excel. FWIW I believe Tom Barr swears BBA is due to poor or inconsistent CO2 levels. 

As far as putting something in the tank to eat it, you are better off solving the cause. Spot treat or remove the affected leaves, they will grow back. Do you want a tank full of fish that may or may not eat your algae or do you want to get rid of the causes and buy fish you really want to keep? It would not hurt to reduce your light intensity and photo period until you get this under control. BBA can be really nasty stuff. Lots of info in the sticky, and try the search function, this is one of the most common subjects here. 
Good luck!


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

rick4him said:


> My lfs said something called amekia spliands (thats how it sounded) eats it well. Thoughts on this?


Ameca Splendens are rumored to eat BBA, but I have not heard any concrete proof that they will. They do eat Blue-Green Algae (cyanobacteria) and all sorts of other algaes.


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

Keep in mind theyre mean little guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

bgoodwins said:


> Keep in mind theyre mean little guys.


Yikes - so they will eat my fish?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

rick4him said:


> Yikes - so they will eat my fish?


Did you ever get the sensation that you want to grab the bottom of your eyelids and just wrap them over the top of your head?

How many times are you going to end a statement with another question?

Answer to your "Yikes - So they will eat me fish?" Click me to learn how to use the internet


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Did you ever get the sensation that you want to grab the bottom of your eyelids and just wrap them over the top of your head?
> 
> How many times are you going to end a statement with another question?
> 
> Answer to your "Yikes - So they will eat me fish?" Click me to learn how to use the internet


 
Almost everyday...


----------

